# I'm Blue



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Is anyone throwing VT2 rods? I hucked a 5-weight this weekend and loved it.










Used an iPhone to capture and tweak this shot.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice tools Thresh. When you going to O.C. ?


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE my VT2!! :mrgreen: Used to have a scott S3 but broke the tip in car door and they wouldn't warranty it and wanted LIKE $200ish to repair it! Decided to go with sage because of their great warranty, and WOW love the rod, been my favorite rod Iv'e ever owned.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I used to have the 7'9" 3wt and really liked it. Now I have a scott g2 3wt, hope I never have to use the warranty cause I hear it is not very good or speedy.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Wasn't impressed with the VT2 love the blue but I lean more toward the Z-Axis. Have you taken into consideration the Orvis Hydros. Havent had a chance to get my hands on one but Ive been reading great reviews. 

Been doing allot of online research Im looking to pick up a new rod this weekend (my b-day :  ) Cant decide if I want a Bass rod like the G loomis Shorestalker, or a all around rod like the The Hydros, or for bragging rights get a Z-Axis 8)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> When you going to O.C. ?


As soon as I hear the hear the splashes of your tube jibs my friend.



sinergy said:


> Wasn't impressed with the VT2 love the blue but I lean more toward the Z-Axis.


I own a few Z-Axis rods, they're top shelf but very different in feel. My favorite is the 7wt for bruisers on stillwater. The VT2 feels more progressive and makes easy loops with big streamers. It's no TCX or Z-Axis, but it's not supposed to be. Great stick for the price point.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > When you going to O.C. ?


As soon as I hear the hear the splashes of your tube jibs my friend.

And my lucky craft with a fish hooked behind ya! LOL! :mrgreen: I am headed down on the 3rd hope to run into you guys again... We just need LOAH to be there soaking minnows and we will have feathers, plastic, hardware, and meat covered they have no chance!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I casted the Z-Axis, VT2 TCX, & ZXL 9ft 5 wt one right after another at a retailers seminar seems that VT2 was bit lack luster for me the rod dint flex as well as I like seemed it was too stiff. Others at the seminar stated didn't perform as well as other rods at the same price point but Again I want to clearly state *everyone has there own casting style * and were the vt2 may not have performed for me does not mean it will not be the best rod for you.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

threshershark said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > When you going to O.C. ?
> ...


I may join you a bit with the long rod out on the 'toon this year. I do enjoy standing on the bank nice and warm this early in the season throwing tube jigs though. I do know both our methods do exceptionally well!


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a VT2 9' 6wt for about 3 years and love it! I also have a Z axis 9' 6wt for about a year and a half and love it! The Z axis is nothing but top shelf but I cant help but feel like the VT2 is a better all around rod.

The VT2 is a med fast rod that will chuck big burly streamers great and give you a decent dry fly presentation, and it's soft enough you can get away with swinging soft hackles. As for nymphing, it's more than capable. But im of the belief you can nymph with a stick.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

Had a friend fish OCR on Wed. and Thurs. down lake by the campground. He said the fish are really starting to show up in the shallows in about 3' of water.


----------



## snakebite (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a vt2 setup Im looking to sell. Rod/reel/spool/line $399 Great deal look in trading post! Thanks guys


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Thresher I picked up a VT2 7wt a few weeks back and Love it.. even though it's a 7wt it has a surprisingly strong backbone. and light. only tossed it once so far

B.B


----------



## Mischievous (Feb 20, 2009)

snakebite said:


> I have a vt2 setup Im looking to sell. Rod/reel/spool/line $399 Great deal look in trading post! Thanks guys


Sankebite - you got mail


----------

